# What size cylinder?



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

What size cylinder should I use to make a 55 gallon drum hop? Im thinking a 2 inch bore with either a 2-3 inch stroke. Any suggestions?


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

There's a cylinder bore size calculator here. That might help determine the bore needed.


----------



## Brckee1 (Feb 21, 2007)

an empty drum does not weigh much. I am sure that a 1-1/8" cylinder would be sufficient. As for the throw, it depends on how much hop you need. Are you planning on positioning the cylinder near the center or the edge?


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks for the size calculator Scare.

I plan on welding a mount on the bottom, so I can have the cylinder shoot out right through the center. I dont want the drum to tip over if shot to high, just want it for a little startle affect.


----------

